# Bad Stools / Cough Blood



## Jomox (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,I have some problems but first let me explain some things.I have bad anxiety and panic attacks. I cannot socialize and have not seen proper daylight in about a year. I can't even go to the shops or in my backgarden due to my condition. I did not get help for 3 years and was not eating or sleeping.I have people helping me now and I am on mirtazapine which is helping me sleep normally and keeping me calm, I have also been eating good last 6 months due to having benefits money, so I eat a bit of fruit etc to insure I get fibre etc. I have been seeing doctors also since February.Okay so here we go.I have been tested for all STI's and I am clear. I have had an ECG and the results where fine. I've also had a blood test to check my blood sugar levels, bladder and liver which are all fine.So in general this is a good sign but I have the following problems.I have consistent breathing problems, and tummy pains. But I have really bad stools, for example they are not big and hard, but very soft and it's like my stool gets stuck and won't come out, the first load goes out kinda of okay but I have to work hard to get the final bits of stool out, it's like really small and softs but like stuck there, and I am trying hard for 20-40 minutes to get the rest out. In the end I have to stop even though all of it feels like it's not out, it's like I have stool stuck in there consistently. It also hurts sometimes to stool, one time 2 weeks ago I was in serious pain trying to get it out (despite it being soft and small)No blood is in my stools but sometimes after I have been for a poo, if I cough and spit out there will be blood in my flem. This is only sometimes, I had it a good few months ago, and 3 weeks ago, it's like it comes and goes. I have to go for a stool every 2 days sometimes every day due to it seeming like there is always stool stuck in there. Some days though my stool would be quite normal like hard and lumpy, but even after that is out it normally follows up with soft small stool. (Yes diarrhea I have sometimes, but not always)Also, I more often then not have trouble pushing it out, it's like my body won't enable me to push the stool out properly. For example if I tried hard to get it out, like push to much my body won't allow it and it's like I am going to pass out / short on breath / body gets blocked.The other thing is most of the time I blow my nose now there is blood on my snot. I also have very swollen glandes which have been like this for over 6 months none stop. My heart still hurts quite allot sometimes also.So what am wondering is, what should I ask my doctor to test for to find out what this is? I have had those tests done, but I have not had my lungs checked etc.I want to make it clear to the doctor what I need to be tested for and my concerns as they try to avoid testing you for to many things, and could block me from having certain tests unless I am fully clear.Could this just be bad constipation or is the blood a sign of potentially something worse?Many Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Breathing problems are not part of IBS.


> it's like really small and softs but like stuck there, and I am trying hard for 20-40 minutes to get the rest out. In the end I have to stop even though all of it feels like it's not out, it's like I have stool stuck in there consistently.


This is what we call the feeling of incomplete evacuation. That is typical of IBS. However I would not strain for 20 or 40 minutes! It is a sensation one must get used to.


> It also hurts sometimes to stool, one time 2 weeks ago I was in serious pain trying to get it out (despite it being soft and small)


 I don't know what you mean. If your rectum hurts then have the Dr check it out. If it is abdominal pain... that is typical of IBS.Neither this:


> No blood is in my stools but sometimes after I have been for a poo, if I cough and spit out there will be blood in my flem.


or this:


> The other thing is most of the time I blow my nose now there is blood on my snot. I also have very swollen glandes which have been like this for over 6 months none stop. My heart still hurts quite allot sometimes also.


are IBS symptoms. So tell your Dr about them and let him know your concerns about them. But they are not part of IBS.You might try a fiber supplement to help with the constipation.Good luck to you.


----------



## Jomox (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. It's appreciated.Will phone my doctor today or after the weekend, hopefully he will be up for testing me further. I had big problems with the first doctors I saw at a community hospital, they always refused to test me for anything. Luckily so far new doctor seems allot more reasonable and helpful despite him only being a part time doctor.


----------



## Jomox (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi again.I got some medication from the doctor. 300ml Lactulose solution, instructions to take 5ml twice daily.Anyone have experience with this? thoughts appreciated.He said we can arrange some scans etc when I am ready for the other symptoms.


----------



## gastropatient (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you had a colonoscopy yet? You should probably have both colon and endoscopy done to have a little look around. Also, I believe a potential side effect of Mirtazapine is constipation in some people.


----------

